# Twin Waters, Sunshine Coast



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I have been invited to spend a couple of weeks with a friend at Twin Waters. I understand there are canals and the Maroochy river close by. Can anybody advise me, the best launching sites, species available and suitable techniques.
I cant wait to get to the warmer weather and into the yak.  I have just bought roofracks for my twin cab ute so I am able to take my yak. I am disabled so the launching sites have to have vehicle access and parking *close *to the water (within 5 metres).

Ian


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - nice of you to come up to gods country.

Mate in the Maroochy river you can launch from the park at cotton tree and chase the flatties, bream ect. Might be worth hitting up some of the locals for a bit better and more detailed info on launch sites and tackle.

Fourbee4 and SteveO both live up that way and can probebly give you a bit better idea of how to approach it all.

Good luck mate - you may never go home again.

Steve


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Ian,

There are plenty of places to launch in the Twin Waters area. The water in the canal system of Twin Waters in from the Maroochy River but is serpareted from the river via a weir. I go for a paddle in the canals twice a week only for fitness or if the weather is fine I go for a fish. I'm only relatively new to kayak fishing but have been fishing the area for a while.

Fishing Options -
1. Maroochy River - Launch from end of Nojoor Rd (off Ocean Drive) there is a make shift boat ramp. or Launch end of North Shore Rd (off Ocean Drive) wheel trolley through the bush to the river (this launch site is closer to the mouth of the river. Fishing options on the river - Been catching taylor at the mouth of the river at dusk and dawn. Bream around structures and deep holes. Whiting on the edge of drop-offs. Flathead on the flats. Jew and Cod in the "Cod Hole" under the Maroochy River Bridge at dusk/night. 
Off the kayak I normally troll a HB lure and SP to a designation and then flick SP's. I mainly fish for the sport but occasionally revert back to live bait. Live bait options: Beach Worms from along the main beach of Mudjimba and North Shore if you know how. Yabbies from the banks on the river or pippies if they are about on the surf beaches. (haven't seen too many for a while now).
Metal slugs or raiders have been catching tailor at the mouth of the river.

2. Mudjimba (Old Woman) Island - I fished there without luck last week for the first time due to terrible weekend weather. There are reports of Snapper/Squire, Sweetlip, Tailor, Spanish Mackeral and Tuna being caught in and around the inner reefs on the Sunshine Coast at the moment. I personally have spotted a big school of tailor and a school of pelagics (? possibly Tuna) around Old Woman Island and adjacent the shark nets off Mudjimba Beach in the last few days. At the moment I'm trying to get out at least twice a week to Old Woman, once on the weekend and once/twice before work during the week depending on weather. I have only been using SPs to date but will be probably be trying some stink baits in the next couple of days. Launch from in front of the Mudjimba Beach Surf Club.

PM me if you need more info or would like to meet up for a fish.

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Ian

I've been away from home so have just discovered your post. Noosa is only 30 minutes drive or so from Twin Waters -- just drive north along the David Low Way. If you are able to come up here, I'd be delighted to show you around and get you onto the water, presuming I'm in town. Just PM me letting me know when you're up here and we'll get together. Beautiful clear, calm weather at the moment.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

hey 4b when ya next going to old woman island? i would be keen for a fish as i usually hit the beach at Moffat and work my way to 'Currimundi reef' would be keen to the island with someone.

Are you interested in a tag along

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I will PM you when I arrive.
Should be mid July. I am looking forward to meeting some fellow yakfishers, the warmer weather and hopefully some great fishing.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

paddleparra said:


> hey 4b when ya next going to old woman island? i would be keen for a fish as i usually hit the beach at Moffat and work my way to 'Currimundi reef' would be keen to the island with someone.
> Are you interested in a tag along


Brian,
Actually went out on Thursday morning without much luck. Unfortunately a work phone call cut my trip short. Would be happy for some company. I'd like to have a go at Moffats or Currimundi as well. I've only got a few hours Saturday morning free so will only probably fish in the Maroochy for a couple of hours. Let me know when you're going out next and I'll keep you posted on my next Old Woman trip.
Cheers
4b4


----------

